# It is a MIRACLE!!!



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

As many of you know, Doug (Pumilio) sent a group of R. vanzoliniis out from Colorado on Tuesday, May 10Th, which were supposed to arrive overnight here in New York City Wednesday, May 11Th. The package (sent via USPS) was lost for many days and both parties had determined that the frogs were a loss.

So, around 2:00PM today, the local post master came by with a package for me to sign for. Of course, I told him how incredibly dissapointed I was in the USPS for killing such beautiful frogs. There wasn't any real point in making him suffer about it, I just wanted him to know how badly I felt the they had killed my frogs.

I brought the package into the house and brought out my camera to document the sad event of unpacking the dead frogs. The outside of the box looked good, so it wasn't thrown around too much. I removed the layers of styrofoam and the now rock-hard phase panels that Dough had placed in there (btw, the packing was really first rate).

The frogs were in individual cups and not moving. As soon as I started moving one around, the little Vanzolinii inside sprang to life! It was ALIVE!!! (I actually started doing an impersonation of Dr. Frankenstein, yelling "IT'S ALIVE!!") So, I carefully started removing the three other cups, thinking maybe one could have lived, but that that was a one-off. Cup after cup, the little guys starting bouncing around (I think being shocked out of their semi-hibernation). All of the Vanzoliniis were alive!

I brought them over to their new home (a 15 gallon vertical set-up) and carefully released each in turn into the new enclosure. I let them settle-in for about 1/2 hour, then released some wingless D. melanogasters. The frogs were ravenous! Even though the smallest one was quite skinny, they all began eating (and now, three hours later, look like little ballons from all the food they've eaten). I don't think we're "out of the woods" entirely, but I feel that it is a good sign that they are moving around well and taking food.

As many of you know around here, I am not what you would call a "prayer", but I'd like to send a little thank you to the "ethers" for getting these wonderful little frogs through their voyage around North America. Apparently, they are a bit tougher than I thought they would be. There survival is also a testament to Doug's very good work at packaging them correctly. THANKS, DOUG!

Take care, Richard.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice to see a happy ending to the story.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Thats awesome! Im glad it turned up and the little guys are alive. 


Just in time for the apocalypse!


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

wow!! more than one week!! this guys are much stronger than we think sometimes, congratulations!


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

I think SOMEONE owes Doug a refunded refund. Hehe. I bet they will be just fine. Eating well and in the hands of a veteran frogger is the best they could do.


----------



## ruthieb (Oct 18, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken, USPS refunds the shipping on guaranteed delivery date packages....perhaps a call to the postmaster is on order?

Congrats on the frogs! How sadly that could have turned out....got to love a happy ending!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: It is a MIRACLE!!!ate ate*

Can't beat good packing and temperate weather. Good to hear.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome! I was pretty sure this story could only have a tragic ending. Once they have been acclimated can you ask them where they were all this time?

Congrats.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

AWESOME!!! Best of luck with them!


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

Boondoggle said:


> Awesome! I was pretty sure this story could only have a tragic ending. Once they have been acclimated can you ask them where they were all this time?
> 
> Congrats.


I heard they were making their way back to Peru...


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

That is great! Now we need pics!


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

What an awesome story!!! I can't believe those little dudes are still kicking. You will have to keep us posted on how they settle in.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

ruthieb said:


> got to love a happy ending!


..........


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

thats awesome


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Bill,

I don't want to stress tham out too much, but here is a photo of one of them.

Richard.





billschwinn said:


> That is great! Now we need pics!


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow!!! 10 days in the mail!!! I would've been an absolute basket case!!!

I am so glad for you and the frogs!!!


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I hope they're not too weakened from the ordeal.

I wouldn't consider them ok until they've alive for another few months.

That said - I'm very happy to see they made it. 

Happy for all three of you involved in the transactions - and the frogs involved.

s


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Great news...Great packing and strong bred frogs equals a good outcome. I wouldn't have expected this either. Goes to show they are stronger creatures then we thought. 

Good luck with them Richard.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

WendySHall said:


> Wow!!! 10 days in the mail!!! I would've been an absolute basket case!!!
> 
> I am so glad for you and the frogs!!!


Not me Wendy. I've been calm, cool, and collected the entire time. Just ask anyone on the board who read my thread http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/68064-cheap-shipping-too-good-true.html  Or all the postal service workers I "discussed" this with.


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

That is wonderful news... those are some very lucky frogs!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Scott said:


> I hope they're not too weakened from the ordeal.
> 
> I wouldn't consider them ok until they've alive for another few months.
> 
> ...


Agreed, Richard is going to watch them for a few days and make sure they are putting on weight again before any refunded refund happens. Even then, Richard, if there is a mysterious decline or death in the first few months, I will be more than happy to work it out with you. I understand these are extenuating circumstances.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Doug. The three larger ones seem just as active an aware and are eating the same as the group I picked-up on Frog Day here. The little one seems a bit more confused, but I am only thinking happy thoughts and believe all will be well with all of them.

Thanks again, Richard.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Woodsman said:


> Thanks Doug. The three larger ones seem just as active an aware and are eating the same as the group I picked-up on Frog Day here. The little one seems a bit more confused, but I am only thinking happy thoughts and believe all will be well with all of them.
> 
> Thanks again, Richard.


Hey Richard, do have a good supply of springtails in the viv for the little guy? He was taking melonos but in case he's too weakened right now it would be prudent. I only ask as I know you do mostly bigger frogs and may not work with springs much?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd have to say I am not much of a springtail culturer, but I have learned a lot since acquiring more of the little guys. The viv is established and has a good microfauna and I can supplement with some of the producing cultures I have going.

I can see the little guy going after a lot of little things I can't even see.

Richard.



Pumilo said:


> Hey Richard, do have a good supply of springtails in the viv for the little guy? He was taking melonos but in case he's too weakened right now it would be prudent. I only ask as I know you do mostly bigger frogs and may not work with springs much?


----------



## Dendrodaved (May 4, 2010)

See Richard.... Not only cats have 9 lives  
I'm happy for you
Good Luck


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

Wow, Frogboy breeds some pretty hardy frogs.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

PantMan said:


> Wow, Frogboy breeds some pretty hardy frogs.


You ain't just whistlin Dixie! I have never seen someone take to frogging the way he has.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

True that, Mike! 

I think from now on, these (now famous) frogs will be known as the "Frogboy Line". Live arrival guaranteed!

Take care, Richard.



PantMan said:


> Wow, Frogboy breeds some pretty hardy frogs.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

yeah!! AMAZING NEWS!

glad to see it. as i stated, i thought we'd see this message on Monday, never knew it'd still happen on FRIDAY. good work Doug/Max. Congrats Richard!

-brett


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

The term for all hobbyists is 'frogboy guarantee'. Inside phrases are so much fun.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Rumor has it that Frogboy has just run into a chunk of change. He is taking the whole family out to dinner!! Woo Hoo! Outback Steakhouse here we come!


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> Not me Wendy. I've been calm, cool, and collected the entire time. Just ask anyone on the board who read my thread http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/68064-cheap-shipping-too-good-true.html  Or all the postal service workers I "discussed" this with.


Yeah...I was following the thread the whole time with my fingers crossed for everyone. I saw that you maintained your composure in the exact same way I would have.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Woodsman said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> I don't want to stress tham out too much, but here is a photo of one of them.
> 
> Richard.


Awesome looking frog! Whose lineage are they, Understory?


----------



## NVfrogger (Apr 10, 2011)

Glad there was a happy ending to the story hate to see these beautiful creatures die because of shipping negligence. Hopefully they will live long and happy lives now


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Bill,

From what I understand, Mark was only able to send R. vanzoliniis to one person in the U.S. and hasn't had the breeding success with them in Canada that he had in Peru (at least that's my understanding). These are from Adam Butt's importation from Europe.

Take care, Richard.



billschwinn said:


> Awesome looking frog! Whose lineage are they, Understory?


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

That's fantastic.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Woodsman said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> From what I understand, Mark was only able to send R. vanzoliniis to one person in the U.S. and hasn't had the breeding success with them in Canada that he had in Peru (at least that's my understanding). These are from Adam Butt's importation from Europe.
> 
> Take care, Richard.


I believe they decided to not import any more beyond the few sent to Gary to avoid allowing their legally exported ones to wash all those that were imported from the EU.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Day three of the new arrivals and all are looking well!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Great to hear Richard! By the way, we got that refunded refund. Thanks! I know you ended up with 2 groups of those with the shipping mishap. Just in case you really only wanted one group, I have several other people who would be glad to purchase those from you. Let me know if you want to look into that.


----------



## dartfrog2011 (May 23, 2011)

A great pack job goes a long way!!!!!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Doug,

Given what these little guys have been through, the last thing I would want to do would be to consider putting them back in a box (!). If there was someone local to the New York City area who was interested in a group, it might work out for me to keep only one group.

Then again, I very often have multiple pairs or groups of the frogs I'm interested in working with, so I don't mind at all having two groups of the Vanzos.

Take care, Richard.



Pumilo said:


> Great to hear Richard! By the way, we got that refunded refund. Thanks! I know you ended up with 2 groups of those with the shipping mishap. Just in case you really only wanted one group, I have several other people who would be glad to purchase those from you. Let me know if you want to look into that.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Woodsman said:


> Hi Doug,
> 
> Given what these little guys have been through, the last thing I would want to do would be to consider putting them back in a box (!). If there was someone local to the New York City area who was interested in a group, it might work out for me to keep only one group.
> 
> ...


I kind of figured that would be the case. Just letting you know in case. Besides, these guys are famous now! Need to get them together with Chris Teem's blue jeans someday!


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey right on man, great to hear!


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

Wow, not only a miracle, but gotta be some kind of record.. has anyone pulled the tracking on this package? where has it been and when?.. Big congrats to you guys... I knew vanzos were tough, but this tough?!!.. sheesh!!.. 

Peter Keane


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Peter Keane said:


> Wow, not only a miracle, but gotta be some kind of record.. has anyone pulled the tracking on this package? where has it been and when?.. Big congrats to you guys... I knew vanzos were tough, but this tough?!!.. sheesh!!..
> 
> Peter Keane


Thanks Peter. Here's the tracking. Hey! At least they got to spend some time in Jamaica!! Too bad it was Jamaica, New York. Not a clue where they were for 10 days.
Delivered, May 20, 2011, 1:07 pm, STATEN ISLAND, NY 10301
Bullet Arrival at Post Office, May 20, 2011, 9:03 am, STATEN ISLAND, NY 10301
Bullet Processed through Sort Facility, May 20, 2011, 4:17 am, STATEN ISLAND, NY 10314
Bullet Processed through Sort Facility, May 20, 2011, 1:35 am, JAMAICA, NY 11499
Bullet Processed through Sort Facility, May 10, 2011, 11:49 pm, DENVER, CO 80266
Bullet Electronic Shipping Info Received, May 10, 2011


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

I was able to locate another source, so I'm in the Vanzo club now as well! 3 juvies happily hopping around their new home. 

(don't take me off the list though doug! I may want some more to pair up in a few months)

-brett



Woodsman said:


> Hi Doug,
> 
> Given what these little guys have been through, the last thing I would want to do would be to consider putting them back in a box (!). If there was someone local to the New York City area who was interested in a group, it might work out for me to keep only one group.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

Pumilo said:


> Thanks Peter. Here's the tracking. Hey! At least they got to spend some time in Jamaica!! Too bad it was Jamaica, New York. Not a clue where they were for 10 days.
> Delivered, May 20, 2011, 1:07 pm, STATEN ISLAND, NY 10301
> Bullet Arrival at Post Office, May 20, 2011, 9:03 am, STATEN ISLAND, NY 10301
> Bullet Processed through Sort Facility, May 20, 2011, 4:17 am, STATEN ISLAND, NY 10314
> ...


Thanks Doug, 

Wow, nothing from May 10 to May 20.. I've been to Jamaica, NY.. (mostly known for it's commuter hub to all points on Long Island, NY) Probably straight from Laguardia or Kennedy airports. I'm sure this is where they got tough, lol... This is an awesome ending and a true testament to your packaging technique.. I'm so happy for you and Richard.. 

Peter Keane


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

btcope said:


> I was able to locate another source, so I'm in the Vanzo club now as well! 3 juvies happily hopping around their new home.
> 
> (don't take me off the list though doug! I may want some more to pair up in a few months)
> 
> -brett


Vanzos are to me, the most contageous frog to have.. like potato chips.. Ya can't have just one or two or three, etc...

Peter Keane


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Peter Keane said:


> Thanks Doug,
> 
> Wow, nothing from May 10 to May 20.. I've been to Jamaica, NY.. (mostly known for it's commuter hub to all points on Long Island, NY) Probably straight from Laguardia or Kennedy airports. I'm sure this is where they got tough, lol... This is an awesome ending and a true testament to your packaging technique.. I'm so happy for you and Richard..
> 
> Peter Keane


Thank you Peter, we do take every effort to make sure we are packaging well. It's nice to have this kind of confirmation that we are doing it well!


----------



## Vagabond324 (Jan 13, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> Thanks Peter. Here's the tracking. Hey! At least they got to spend some time in Jamaica!! Too bad it was Jamaica, New York. Not a clue where they were for 10 days.
> Delivered, May 20, 2011, 1:07 pm, STATEN ISLAND, NY 10301
> Bullet Arrival at Post Office, May 20, 2011, 9:03 am, STATEN ISLAND, NY 10301
> Bullet Processed through Sort Facility, May 20, 2011, 4:17 am, STATEN ISLAND, NY 10314
> ...


There's your problem right there Doug, "DENVER" The baggage department was so bad when they built the airport that they had to consider delaying it's opening to fix it. A Multi million dollar screwup! I'm sure your package's had to pass through this place must also have to spin around countless belts before getting to their proper areas. I bet that package of yours was sitting on a belt in the Denver maze for all those days. There were quite a few interesting articles about Denver Airport and how bad the design was.


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

Richard, 

We'll be in NY on the 11th for the Simon Pegg book signing. If you are thinking of parting with any maybe I can talk the hubs into it  

Lori


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Lori,

That sounds great. Send me a pm a little closer to that date and will make a plan to meet-up.

Take care, Richard.



Zombie Frawg said:


> Richard,
> 
> We'll be in NY on the 11th for the Simon Pegg book signing. If you are thinking of parting with any maybe I can talk the hubs into it
> 
> Lori


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Vagabond324 said:


> There's your problem right there Doug, "DENVER" The baggage department was so bad when they built the airport that they had to consider delaying it's opening to fix it. A Multi million dollar screwup! I'm sure your package's had to pass through this place must also have to spin around countless belts before getting to their proper areas. I bet that package of yours was sitting on a belt in the Denver maze for all those days. There were quite a few interesting articles about Denver Airport and how bad the design was.


I'm well aware! Not to mention the whole freaking thing is nothing more than a big tent!! Seriously. The ceiling is a tent!


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

YAY!!! 

I was following the "Cheap Shipping! Too good to be true??" thread every day with hopes of them turning up.


----------

